# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  how often do you use the F word?

## Lost Control Again

I use the word "fuck" all the time!  :Razz:

----------


## L

Not very often and when I do it is because I am nervous and trying to "play it cool"

----------


## JaneDoe

Really never. Only if I hit my foot on something, etc.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Way more often than I should, just try to watch my audience.

----------


## UltraShy

I use it pretty fucking often.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Depends on who I'm around. I prefer to use it often.

----------


## SmileyFace

Not too often actually, now that I think about it.

----------


## Coffee

ALL THE TIME. But not around family/people in positions of authority/people I've just met. I kind of test the waters to see if someone is ok with me swearing before I go full on. If they aren't, then I control it. If they are, then I don't stop.

----------


## billius

Too often, one might say I'm beset with a certain mild clumsiness, it depends on the present company. I swear a great deal whenever I hurt myself, this behavior is scientifically validated.

----------


## Koalafan

Depends who Im around...if Im around the right people the amount of f bombs that can come out of my mouth are quite astonishing  ::

----------


## Member11

I guess it depends on which definition of [BEEP] we are using. :Oh yeah:  I usually start swearing when I hurt myself and end when the pain stops, otherwise I don't use them often.

----------


## Matty

I use it here and there, but I try not to. Not overly successfully.

----------


## Otherside

Too often. I swear way to much.

----------


## meeps

every day or every other day.

----------


## WintersTale

I used to use them all the time, but since my sister's kids have moved in, I've had to censor myself.

----------


## metamorphosis

Over the yrs. it's become a normal part of my vocabulary for emphasis on normal dialogue. I don't even realize I am using it sometimes. I don't usually use it in a derogative way..Growing up, I rarely used words that would or could be considered derogatory or offensive. I try to notice my p's and q's around family, but occasionally it just slips out in a sentence. It does bother me to a certain extent to the point where I am trying to at least reduce it from daily use!

----------


## Monotony

All the fucking time, IRS either swear away the anger and frustration or fix the walls and other broken things, :/

----------


## The Wanderer

all the fucking time

----------


## Anteros

Only when someone who should know better does something really stupid.  Then I use it excessively (in my head!)

ETA:
And when driving in the city as well.  But only when alone.  ::D:

----------


## Lost Control Again

> I use [BEEP] and [BEEP] a lot :E



 ::D:

----------


## Chocolate

Rarely, except around a friend of mine. She's a bad influence  :Evil Banana:

----------


## preston2

Uhh, I'm going to treat "all the time" as "mildly" :-p

----------


## whiteman

On the internet I write it all the time, for example I may say, "everyone who had a trustfund can go F themselves. I could care less what you have to say, ::D: " but in real life I hardly ever say the F word.

----------


## claire74

I never use to say it but as I'm getting older, finding not a day goes by when I dont say it, mainly at home, under my breath at work

----------


## Arthur Dent

All the fecking time.

----------


## metamorphosis

Whenever I'm not fuc****

----------


## GunnyHighway

I swear a lot when I'm with people I'm comfortable around. Not talking sailor level here, but sometimes it does help convey what is being said. At work and around extended family, not so fucki..er...not so much.

----------


## tal

I don't swear much in normal conversation (except online when I do use wtf and ffs quite often in text form). I can't really afford to get into that habit since I still live with my parents who wouldn't approve. I usually save it for when I'm angry or stressed out and it's usually directed at inanimate objects. I find I swear a lot more since I started working. lol

----------


## Purgatory

How may times I use the F bomb it should be how many times I use other words I swear like a trooper....

----------


## Harpuia

When I'm not angry: Not really that much.  It might slip out in conversation with people my age every once in a while.
When I'm angry: Almost every other word.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

More often than I would like to, which isn't all that often anyways.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## life

all the time, not when people will be offended though

----------


## Liam

Quite a lot. I just feel stupid after using it most of the time because it was usually completely unnecessary.

----------


## Rick

when nobodies around I'm like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci1sugLZQIU  ::

----------


## Ironman

I don't say it all that often.

----------


## WintersTale

I am a single, good looking bachelor who drinks coffee and says [BEEP] a lot.

----------


## Misssy

Who fucking cares.

----------


## WintersTale

I fucking do.

----------


## Misssy

I never used the fucking F word.

----------


## Chieve

i put never but its more rarely...

----------


## Antidote

Daily.

----------


## Member11

Moved here, this thread seems out of place in the sexual forum.  ::):

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

Why the [BEEP] would anyone ever fucking need to say [BEEP]? fuck.fuck.fuck.

I never say it!!  ::D:

----------


## Lost Control Again

> Moved here, this thread seems out of place in the sexual forum.



Nicely fuckin moved Joker  :;):

----------


## WintersTale

In all honestly, other than a joke here and there, I normally don't. It just seems...wrong.

----------


## Sagan

I use [BEEP] more than I use Fuck

----------


## Koalafan

Maybe too much  :Tongue:

----------


## Dane

I voted "never" and "all the time".  (The poll actually let me do this!) 

I use the F word pretty frequently, but only when I'm alone or in my head when I'm with others.  I virtually never say it out loud when anyone is around.

----------


## Still Waters

Never,never,never -it sounds and feels extremely abusive to me and I cringe when I hear others say it.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Not excessively, but probably still more often than I "should".

Also, this poll needs more fucking options.

----------


## JaneDoe

Only if I hit my toe on a table or something.

----------


## WineKitty

I use it all the fucking time and will make no apologies for it!!!  ::):   It's_ just a word_.  I guess if I said "darn tootin' " or "frick" somehow that would be more palatable?  Nah...fuck that.

----------


## Yossarian

Everyday

----------


## Chantellabella

The only time that word really comes out is when I'm spitting mad and I revert back to my badass on the street, get down in the gutter and fist fight days. Thank goodness that doesn't happen often. Since I've integrated more with that part of me though, it seems that word is getting way easier. At one part in my life my kids said, "Mom has only said the f word 3 times that I've known. And those 3 times were days you wanted to sleep over at somebody else's house."

----------


## Rawr

All the fucking time.

----------


## Arcadia

My favorite swear is "fuck me", so I say it when something bad happens.  I try not to use it as every other word.  I find that I'm always thinking it though, no matter where I am.  My thoughts = "What the [BEEP] are you doing?  How the [BEEP] am I supposed to know?  Hurry the [BEEP] up, etc."  Always in my mind, but I try to keep what I say to a minimum.

----------


## Borophyll

The only time I might use it is when I'm driving and have to deal with other bad drivers.

----------

